# I lurked long enough time for a build.



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey guys, i've been lurking this forum for quite a while learning and reading and learning.... and learning more so anyways the time has come to finally make a build thread. So here is what i am working with, 
Mason-tech front struts (early style) 
air house 2's for rears 
8 3/8's smc valves
3 gallon avs tank
1 viair 444
avs billet 7 switch box
avs digital gauge with 5 senders
1/4 stainless steel hardlines
1/4 soft lines out to bags
and a whole mess of parker comp fittings
I finished up my valves and wiring today and hopefully get the rest of it in in the morning, so on to a few photos.























The car that it is all going into.








If you are interested you can see more here
http://www.germanexklusiv.com/ge/blog/?p=80

I know it's not perfect but hey that's what I got to work with.:beer:


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

How come such a small tank? Are you trying to fit it in the spare well without exposing it?


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

VWskate said:


> How come such a small tank? Are you trying to fit it in the spare well without exposing it?


I really didn't want to raise the floor unless needed thats why i went 3 gallon. i wound up raising it 1"


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

justmalpica said:


> I really didn't want to raise the floor unless needed thats why i went 3 gallon. i wound up raising it 1"


I ran dual 3 gallon and dual compressors in my MKIV and it was all below carpet height


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

The car looks really nice.


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks good, need more pics :thumbup:


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

That's cool, how come though? I just never understood why anyone would wanna get rid of their spare tire. Good luck getting a flat.


----------



## Doc42 (Sep 26, 2011)

You can air up a flat.


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

wwtd said:


> The car looks really nice.


thank you:beer:



joebags said:


> Looks good, need more pics :thumbup:


will do as soon as i get a proper camera just useing my phone now



VWskate said:


> That's cool, how come though? I just never understood why anyone would wanna get rid of their spare tire. Good luck getting a flat.


never even had it in on coils



Doc42 said:


> You can air up a flat.


true

Update as wiring is done i did a few things wrong. Valves work, comp works, switch box is wired all of the senders are wired and ran, bags should go in today.


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

You can air up a flat? If it's a leak, yeah. Not when you get a nail through your tire.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I own a car that came from the factory with no spare. Can of fix-a-flat.


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

So I ran into s snag yesterday, I got in my car and started it compressor didn't kick on so we checked all the wiring and everything had power and solid ground. So it had to be the compressor it self so we took it apart.








keep in mind that I did buy this used, so the owner previous to me said that he had taken it apart and checked everything out and it all worked. when I bought it I tested it with a car battery and it turned on. However some how when the guy put the compressor back together a piece of paper got in side, it burned all the connectors on the coil. so I cleaned it up and a friend of mine soldered everything together for me. Now i'm gonna put it all back together tonight and fingers crossed it works.








on another note heres the back of my switchbox


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

well I had to scrap the first compressor I went to viair yesterday because when putting the comp back together i snapped a bolt the runs through the body of the comp.








this is in there lobby I thought it was rad.








so I got the comp back together and it ran for about an hour while i was testing for leaks. Then it died just wasn't meant to be. So on a good note i got a brand new viair 444 tonight local. so tomorrow the bags go in. I will try and take pic's as i can, but here's one for fun.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

clear your inbox...I can't respond to your pm


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

inbox cleared thanks for the bump need to post pics of the finished product


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

The car has been in a couple different stages since I installed my air ride here are a few. 

[EMAIL="







[/EMAIL]


----------

